# Water connector French Aires



## RSD7a (Sep 19, 2022)

Not used many Aires so far on this trip but a couple of Aires we've been in seem to need a specialised connector for the water point. Our range of gadgetry won't touch it. Can anyone explain where to get these things. (In France). Are they commonly needed?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 19, 2022)

Double Male Connector | Hozelock Ltd
					

Allows two hoses to be joined together using two hose connectors. Key Benefits Include: Made from the highest quality materials for ultimate durability Can be used to extend the length of garden hose or use as a temporary repair solution Fits all Hozelock Connectors



					www.hozelock.com


----------



## The laird (Sep 19, 2022)

Also the hose lock screw onto tap and push hose onto is common


----------



## witzend (Sep 19, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Double Male Connector | Hozelock Ltd
> 
> 
> Allows two hoses to be joined together using two hose connectors. Key Benefits Include: Made from the highest quality materials for ultimate durability Can be used to extend the length of garden hose or use as a temporary repair solution Fits all Hozelock Connectors
> ...


But when you connect it you get full flow/pressure there is one available in most french hypermarkets which includes a tap


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 19, 2022)

Some french aires  have had Chicago/ Geka/ Claw Coupings on the taps that I have been on.






						geka coupling: Search Result | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for geka coupling. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## RSD7a (Sep 19, 2022)

This is one I'm struggling with.
Is the connector for this the one on post#3, pushed into the opening?


----------



## witzend (Sep 19, 2022)

RSD7a said:


> This is one I'm struggling with.
> Is the connector for this the one on post#3, pushed into the opening?
> View attachment 112882


Thats the one either woolies or mine fits


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 19, 2022)

RSD7a said:


> This is one I'm struggling with.
> Is the connector for this the one on post#3, pushed into the opening?
> View attachment 112882


Yes ...


----------



## witzend (Sep 20, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> Yes ...


Thats what you need for the normal borne taps would push in But then you,ll need something to connect to that


----------



## RSD7a (Sep 20, 2022)

Tadaah!
Just pulled into canal side Aire at Thaon Les Vosges (Eastern France) and yes, this is the connector needed here. Purchased at Brico Marche.


----------



## witzend (Sep 21, 2022)

Thats the one we used the straight thru one at first but got soaked on occasions. When I saw the one with a tap was just what was needed to control the flow


----------



## RSD7a (Sep 21, 2022)

Indeed. Filling the water bottles especially, without a tap would be a nightmare. €14.95 but worth it for the convenience.


----------



## Barney (Sep 25, 2022)

RSD7a said:


> Tadaah!
> Just pulled into canal side Aire at Thaon Les Vosges (Eastern France) and yes, this is the connector needed here. Purchased at Brico Marche.
> 
> View attachment 112916


Could not find one to buy in uk prior to trip to France if anyone knows where reply me please


----------



## winks (Sep 25, 2022)

Here it is on Amazon.






						NA 2PC Plastic Hose Pipe Tap Shut Off Valve Fitting Connector Garden Garden Quick Coupler : Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors
					

NA 2PC Plastic Hose Pipe Tap Shut Off Valve Fitting Connector Garden Garden Quick Coupler: NA 2PC Plastic Hose Pipe Tap Shut Off Valve Fitting Connector Garden Garden Quick Coupler: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




Cheers

H


----------



## witzend (Sep 25, 2022)

Barney said:


> Could not find one to buy in uk prior to trip to France


Looks like you,ll be heading to a Brico then I,ve noticed theres more in use now than I,ve ever noticed before


----------



## Harrytherid (Sep 27, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Double Male Connector | Hozelock Ltd
> 
> 
> Allows two hoses to be joined together using two hose connectors. Key Benefits Include: Made from the highest quality materials for ultimate durability Can be used to extend the length of garden hose or use as a temporary repair solution Fits all Hozelock Connectors
> ...


Definitely what WOOE1958 said is right but you can pay a lot less for perfectly satisfactory versions.  Tool station offer a set of bits and pieces including what you want but no tap for less than three pounds. https://www.toolstation.com/plastic-hose-connector-set/p42950. I generally manage to buy several when I find them for a couple of pounds.


----------



## RV2MAX (Sep 27, 2022)

So any hozelock type spray gun  as used for vehicle wash etc would work ? if you already have one








						8 Function Spray Nozzle - Water Hose Gun Multi Pattern Garden Adjustable Mist  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 8 Function Spray Nozzle - Water Hose Gun Multi Pattern Garden Adjustable Mist at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## witzend (Sep 27, 2022)

RV2MAX said:


> So any hozelock type spray gun  as used for vehicle wash etc would work ? if you already have one


Yes it would get the water out and you,d be able to control the flow but you,d have difficulty filling a bottle or fitting your hose to it to fill the vans tank. I,ve taken more notice since this thread started seen 4 all have been positioned close to the ground for some reason ?


----------



## RV2MAX (Sep 27, 2022)

Are these a fairly recent development ? I can see the appeal to the operator , never come across  them myself , but then haven't had to take water on in France for a few years


----------



## Harrytherid (Sep 27, 2022)

witzend said:


> 4 all have been positioned close to the ground for some reason ?


All the better for dogs to piss on them, I suppose. and you can't wash them off before connecting.  No idea of hygiene, those frogs.  At Canterbury they fitted a new tap away from the outlet and quite high up to avoid contamination from careless cassette washers and dogs.  I did not see it until after I had filled up but I wash the tap with disinfectant anyway so no harm done.


----------



## witzend (Sep 27, 2022)

RV2MAX said:


> Are these a fairly recent development ?


Getting more popular all the time as the new bornes are being installed first one I came across was 7 yrs ago at Auzas


----------

